

Play classic DOS games online - pusewicz
http://retro.layer22.com

======
pusewicz
I'm working on this website where you can play the classic abandonware online.

Here's an example: [http://retro.layer22.com/games/prince-of-
persia](http://retro.layer22.com/games/prince-of-persia)

Seems to be hanging at the moment. Would appreciate some help!

